# Stowe 1.9.13



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2013)

*Date(s) Skied: *1.9.13
*Resort or Ski Area: *Stowe
*Conditions: *~30, cloudy, windy
*Trip Report: * First time visit to Stowe. Had to swing by Spruce Peak lodge to pick up $45 ski club tix then headed over to Mt. Mansfield for skiing.

Headed up FourRunner quad and down to the gondola. we skied  a few runs over there, Chin Clip was a long bump run.

Late morning into afternoon we skied FourRunner taking a different route each time.

Never made it to Goat but we did hit Starr.

Conditions overall were excellent. Anything black or double black was bumped up with great snow.  blue cruisers were OK, scraped and starting to show some icy spots.

N VT kicked my butt!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## vinnyv11 (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice pics.


----------



## marcski (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice...jealous of your midweek foray. 

And you're keeping up the one and done streak too!


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 10, 2013)

stowe during midweek is awesome. great pics.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 10, 2013)

Did you go searching for that guys ski in the kitchen?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 11, 2013)

It was a great day. I pretty much did the reverse of you. I did start at Spruce, took the connecting gondola to the Mansfield gondola. Gondolier & Perry Merrill were sweet in the morning. Perfectly groomed, side to side, top to bottom, smooth velvet. Did four laps on the gondola before heading over to fourunner it was that good. You must have gotten out late because it was blue skies & sunshine till about 11am when it started to get overcast, even flurried a little. I wasn't in the mood for bumps Wed. because I beat myself up on Castle Rock the previous day. Didn't do any of the front four, they were all open top to bottom, but skied pretty much everything else off forerunner which was mostly groomed to perfection I might add. You had to see Hayride,which was my worst run of that day by the way. From top to bottom the trail had snow making whales every hundred feet or so that had to be 20-30 feet high, unbelievable. That trail is going to have some base when they groom that sucker out. Headed back over to Spruce around noon for a $23 soup & burger for lunch, which was delicious by the way, then did a 1/2 dozen runs over at Spruce before heading back to Mansfield. I did do a few bump runs at Spruce which were fun. I had one of the most enjoyable & relaxing days skiing I've had in awhile. There is no other place like Stowe in New England, it's got it all. Even without cheap lift tickets it's well worth it, especially on a slow weekday. Can't say enough good things about the place.


----------

